# السلالم الكهربائية و المصاعد



## مهندس مصطفى (1 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

انا مهندس مدني

أخواني الأعزاء ارجوا من اخوانى مهندسي الميكانيكا تزويدنا باى كتب او معلومات عن السلالم الكهربائية و المصاعد


----------



## جواد عبد الناصر (28 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوتي المهندسيين اضم طلبي الى طلب الاخ المهندس مصطفى واريد كود المصاعد بالغة العربية


----------



## laith majali (1 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
هذا التقرير اعددتة اثناء عملي في شركة متخصصة في صناعة المصاعد و تركيبها و قد كان في فترة التدريب الاولى 
اتمنى ان يستفيد منه الاخوة المهندسين 
هذا التقرير يعطي القارىء نبذة عامة عن المصاعد و انواعها و طرق التشغيل المختلفة 
و انا جاهز لاي استفسار
ادعوا لي يا اخواني*


----------



## جواد عبد الناصر (1 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شكرا وبارك الله فيك ولاكن اريدة بالعربي ان امكن


----------



## eprince79 (8 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
جزاك الله خيراً وأنتظر المزيد
إن شاء الله


----------



## ميكانييكا (9 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااااااا على الملف


----------



## اسامة القاسى (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الملف


----------



## ناصر حسان (10 أبريل 2009)

يسلموا ايديك ويعطيك العافية


----------



## mohamed mech (10 أبريل 2009)

بالتوفيق

EUROPEAN STANDARD *
EN 81-72*​*
Safety rules for the construction and installation of lifts -
Particular applications for passenger and goods passenger lifts -
Part 72: Firefighters lifts


EUROPEAN STANDARD 
EN 81-1


Instruction Manual Announcement English ​*


----------



## bryar (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا للمصادر الجيدة ونتمنى لكم استمرارية العطاء الجيد


----------



## khaldoon kamal (15 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوتي المهندسيين اضم طلبي الى طلب الاخوة المهندسين واريد كود المصاعد بالغة العربية*​


----------



## khaldoon kamal (15 أبريل 2009)

أنا أشكر الأخ العزيز المهندس ليث المجالي ، وياريت يكون تقريره المقدم باللغة العربية ... وأكون شاكرا" له


----------



## laidblida (15 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## khaldoon kamal (16 أبريل 2009)

*السلالم الكهربائية ... حسابات مع مخطط توضيحي .*

أرفق لكم مخطط من شركة شنايدر مع طريقة الحساب للسلالم الكهربائيةمشاهدة المرفق escelator details.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق ط­ط³ط§ط¨ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط£ط¯ط±ط¬ ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹط©.doc


----------



## mohamedhamdy33 (26 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الملفات


----------



## engahmedezz (27 مايو 2009)

جزااااااااااااااااكم الله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## اوباما (27 مايو 2009)

Thanks for this files


----------



## thyssen (30 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد معرفت كيف حساب حمل كمر h حديد


----------



## salehxix (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا أخي الكريم......وياريت أذا فيه اي معلومات أخرى عن السلالم الكهربائية


----------



## م. قصي (17 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الملفات ..................


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (18 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جمعيا مشاركات فعاله جدا


----------



## عبدالستار خيرالله (25 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورة الجهود القيمة وبارك الله في كافة العاملين في هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## إبن جبير (25 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً ، وجزاكم خيراً على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## Mo.Gamal (23 يونيو 2010)

*هل كود التصنيع en81 مطابق للكود gb7588-2003*

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
هل كود التصنيع en81 مطابق للكود gb7588-2003
الرجاء الرد و شكرا


----------



## eehaboo (25 يونيو 2010)

مشكورين اخوتي على هذا الملف


----------



## المهندس وليد صبحى (23 أكتوبر 2010)

انا مهندس مصاعد مصرى واعمل بالسعودية وعندى فكرة لبيعها مصعد بديكور عالى جدا جدا فوق الوصف


----------



## المهندس وليد صبحى (23 أكتوبر 2010)

ارغب فى دائرة اوتيس الكنترول 
مقابل اى دائرة لجميع الشركات كروت وريلهات شندلر فوجى لانى كنت اعمل بيها كونىو متشوبيشى


----------



## hassan toutonje (12 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## virtualknight (14 أكتوبر 2011)

الشكر الجزيل لكل الأعضاء في منتدانا المحبوب على مشاركاتهم الفعالة


----------



## amr_egp2010 (8 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## m3araby (10 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم
السادة المهندسين الافاضل

الرجاء المساعدة في توضيح الفارق بين الكود الصيني للمصاعد gb7588 و الكود الاوروبي en81 و هل هم متطابقين ام لا و ما هي اوجه التطابق و الاختلاف ​


----------

